# Skinning Table



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

I built myself a table for skinning, it is based of what I have seen from Greg Schroeder, also shown is all the equipment I use. I have used it for two yotes so far and it work well. The two boards on the end are for muskrats and on hinges and fold away. Its nice to have a dedicated area.


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice table


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

Nice setup. But if ya trap **** and beaver, get a necker fleshing knife, it will make your life alot easier.


----------

